# Circuito acitvado por voz



## BUSHELL (Dic 29, 2007)

Necesito fabricar este circuito:
http://www.electronica2000.com/varios/ciractvoz.htm

Para activar un bombillo de 110 V, cuando se sobrepase el limite "admitido" de ruido o gritería.

Pero no logro hacerlo andar, pues cada vez se me quema el SCR.

Estará mal el circuito? 

Agradezco a quien le de un vistazo al esquema y me diga qué está mal.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 29, 2007)

has probado usando un disipador para el SCR o un SCR de mayor amperaje?


----------



## BUSHELL (Dic 29, 2007)

Posss. usé el 106. Será eso?


----------



## add3erly (Dic 30, 2007)

bueno yo si ise ese circuito en un trabajo final en la escuela y te aseguro q no me funciono para nada.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 30, 2007)

Yo creo lo mismo, no deberia funcionar y si funciona es de forma extremadamente critica, o sea ajustandolo muy bien llega a funcionar alguna vez.

Busca por este mismo foro la palabra vox, ya se postearon algunos circuitos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2007)

Posiblemente funcione con un microfono piezoelectrico tambien llamado ceramico (No aclara).
Este tipo de microfono tiene un nivel de salida muy superior como para activar en mejor forma al tiristor.
Tambien podrias probar con un microfono de carbon, se usaban en los telefonos antiguos y tienen mucha tension de salida


Igualmente si te revienta el tiristor, tienes otro problema, verifica las conexiónes de este de acuerdo al datasheet.

http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/166/322997_DS.pdf

Algo de logica:
Tienes un puente de diodos de 1A y un tiristor de 5A, si no estubiera mal conectado el Tiristor lo que deberia reventar son los diodos.

Fijate tambien en el sufijo del codigo del tirirstor, la ultima letra indica la tension maxima que soporta. No sea cosa que estes por debajo de la tension de linea


----------



## El nombre (Dic 30, 2007)

Lastima que incordie tanto.
Lo primero es que lo que vayan a usar con laactivación se va a encontrar con un solo semiciclo. 
Lo segundo es que lo que hace el micro es desactivar. cuando bajas la resistencia del micro, bla, bla, bla.

En fin. busca algo mejor que hay a patadas


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 1, 2008)

Me servirá éste para lo que necesito?

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/relay4a.html

O sea, lo alimento, lo instalo y apenas el ruido llegue a un nivel (ajustable)... pum! se active el relé y me prenda el bombillo?

Gracias. 

O si saben de un link donde lo encuentre...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2008)

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> Me servirá éste para lo que necesito?



No te combiene ese esquema, te quemara los contactos del relee.
Porque el relee se activa, pero tambien se desactiva y el cambio de estado en forma reiterada, te destruira el relee en breve lapso


Si reemplazas el relee por un optoacoplador y un triac, puede ser.


----------



## Randy (Ene 1, 2008)

Hola...

lo que he notado es que en los 2 circuitos que has posteado los 2 no latchean

no se quedan pegados.... mmmm espero me de a entender.

si eso es lo que quieres ... usa un lm386 con la salida a un led, sin acople capacitivo, y este a un optoacoplador con el arreglo de triac ( si, el basico) o puedes optar por conectarlo a un relevador, claro que esto requeriria mas corriente, y para mi no es la respuesta.

yo lo hice y me funciona bien, 

en caso de que quieras que el circuito se enclave( por llamarlo de algun modo)

http://www.redcircuits.com/Page88.htm

este circuito me gusta, no lo he armado, pero yo espero que sirva, este si se enclava, en caso de que tu no desees que haga esto, usa la salida del 555, 

tambien seria, bueno que , en lugar del relevador uses un optoacoplador, ya que un led consume menos que una bobina.

espero te sirva.

saludos


----------



## El nombre (Ene 1, 2008)

Monte uno identico al esquema anterior pero con un preamplificador. va muy bien y se activaba con cualquier sonido.


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 1, 2008)

Está decidido. Quiero usar el circuito para que NO se enclave, es decir que alimente un consumidor de 110 VAC solo unos  instantes. Y el consumidor ya no será un bombillo, sino una sirena de esas que usan un motorcito y suena durísimo. Eso obligará al vecino que hace el bullicio, a rebajar el volumen. Al rebajarlo, la sirena dejará de sonar solo unos instantes después. De esta manera, habrá un limite de ruido admisible, so pena de oir la estridencia de sirena.   

Siguendo los consejos, reemplazaré el relevo, por un optoacoplador seguido de un triac.
Puede que los contactos del rele no vayan a estar trabajando mucho, por lo que no se quemarán pronto, pero me parece MUY INTERESANTE, la opcion de reemplazar el relé por un optoacoplador. De esa manera, no hay desgaste mecanico, ni chispas.

Por favor, miren el esquema.

A la salida 3 del 555, conecto la patilla 1 del opto. (555 alimentado con 3v). Y el resto, a la derecha, tal como ven.
Pregunto. ¿Cuál de las dos configuraciones de la derecha (opto, triac) debo usar?
Alguna sugerencia para agregar, como resistencias limitadoras, etc?
El MOC3012 servirá? o es demasiado? con uno mas sencillo bastará?
¿Dònde va la patilla 2 del MOC?
Cuàl Triac me sugieren? Hablamos de unos 4 A,creo.

Insisto: Muy interesante la opción de reemplazar reles mecanicos por "reles de Estado solido". Deberíamos iniciar un post con este tema especificos y poner diagramas generales.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Randy (Ene 1, 2008)

Hola...

mmmm

y si el microfono se activa con la sirena?

es decir se enclava con la sirena, me explico?

como el fenomeno de la resonancia el microfono y la bocina, Aki en mexico decimos que se "vicia"

pasando esto por alto.

el integrado es el 7555 una version de 555 comun, el 7555 es de baja potencia, por eso se alimenta con 3v y si no mal recuerdo 25 microampers

respeto a lo del triac, la de abajo, me parece bien, ya que es para cargas inductivas, y podemos tomar al motor como carga inductiva no?

del opto no te se decir.

si conectas el pin 1 (del opto) al timmer, deberas conectar la 2 a tierra.
en las imagenes ponen uno a vcc y la nand es la que da la señal
es decir actua como sumidero, y tu lo deberas usar como fuente

respecto al triac, en la tienda te pueden orientar, yo uso el T2800, pero no creo que te sirva
por que es de 2 A a 800V




saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2008)

Randy dijo:
			
		

> - - y si el microfono se activa con la sirena?
> es decir se enclava con la sirena, me explico? - -



Buena apreciación.

Habría que incluir un doble retardo, el primero que mantenga la sirena activada XX segundos, y el otro que bloquee la captación de ruido un tiempo mayor a XX, que no capte hasta luego de apagada la sirena y que haya frenado, cuando se esta deteniendo, sigue haciendo ruido.

Para el triac, yo siempre exagero, TIC226 (8A), para cubrirme por los picos de arranque de la sirena.

El opto, MOC3011 o MOC3012

La conexión del led del opto dependerá de la salida del 555 (Pata 3).
Si en reposo es + o - (No lo analice).
Si es +, el opto iría entre +VCC y la pata 3.
Si es -, el opto iría entre la pata 3 y GND.


Pequeño análisis:
No sea cosa que un tercer vecino se sienta molesto con tu sirena y te apunte a ti su propio sistema de alarma contra ruido.


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 2, 2008)

Claro, Randy, no lo habia pensado...ya ves que varias cabezas piensan mejor que una.
HUmm, voy a pensar a ver qué hago. Es que encender un bombillo rojo simplemente, como se me ocurre ahora, no hará persuadir al bárbaro de bajar el volumen. A no ser que sea un rayo destructor que apunte directamente a sus bafles.  
Fogonazo,,,,es que se trata de unos vecinos de un amigo que tiene un pequeño local en medio de vecinos que venden bafles y amplificador. Y solo tienen autorizaciòn de hacer pruebas de alto SPL durante un minuto, pero sin sobrepasar, como lo hacen, de cierto nivel. Pero los muy descarados se pasan, aún sin clientes en sus locales, solo por molestar. Y la verdad es muy, muy molesto. La unica manera de hacerlos silenciar, es cuando mi amigo les pone 4000 HZ en frecuencia pura. (Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii), que rompe oìdos. 
Amigos, tiene que haber una forma...ayudadme, please. Se que es una manera coercitiva, pero guerra es guerra. Pienso que con la sirena y advertidos que es "automàtica", sabrán hasta donde pueden subir volumen. Es cuestiòn de educación "por la fuerza". Tenemos autorizaciòn de hacer el dispositivo del administrador general y es casi un reto tecnològico para mí, a quien mi amigo me encomendó su tranquilidad y su stress.
Como es eso del retardo?
O..què se les ocurre? Es que a punta de consejos no hemos podido. 


Gracias a todos los que quieran ayudar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2008)

Yo te comprendo, el tema es ver si te comprenden tus OTROS vecinos, los que NO son ruidosos. En todo caso consulta con ellos la idea de implementar tu sistema.

El retardo funcionaria asi:
Al detectar alto volumen se dispara un temporzado de (Suponte) 20 segundos, al mismo tiempo tambien se dispara otro retardo de 50 segundos.
El primero de 20 hace sonar tu sirena.
El segundo bloquea la captacion de ruido por 50 segundos para evitar que el mismo ruido de la sirena lo mantenga todo activo.

Pasados los 20 seg, la sirena se apaga y 30 segundos despues el sistema esta nuevamente operativo.



Como otra alternativa, recuerda los servicios de Fogonazo Incorporated Company, dedicada a la provision de armas y municiones (La Guerra es la Guerra).


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 3, 2008)

Entendido a la perfección. 

Voy a ver si salgo con algo a punta de 555.

Ahh, los otros vecinos "no ruidosos" están de acuerdo con el proyecto. Por suerte son solo dos más.

Gracias y buen año 2008.


----------



## Necio (Oct 6, 2009)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Necesito fabricar este circuito:
> http://www.electronica2000.com/varios/ciractvoz.htm
> 
> Quiero una ayudita mis amigo de saver el circuito no me funciona como deberia enciende y no apaga  y  parece  que esta mal  y quiciera una ayudita por favor algien me podria decir si alguien lo iso  y esta funcionando me gustaria que me ayudaran atte¨: Normas de Participación@YYYY.com


----------

